# Anyone hunt Sycamore?



## Byg

Anyone hunt Sycamore State Park in Trotwoood? I looked at some of the threads not much info, I wondered if it was any good early season.I went out and scouted briefly didnt see much. Didnt put alot into it GF was w/me. If anyone would like to share some info like what area might be alittle better and such I would appreciate it. Or would like to meet up and hunt it, always can use help dragging one out LOL. Shoot me a PM


----------



## Ted Dressel

I hunted there last year saw alot of does and 3 small bucks early in the year.About the 2nd week of Oct.Not much to brag about I'm thinking about scouting it out this weekend.


----------



## HookUpFishOn

there are plenty of good deer in Sycamore to be had. Just pick the farthest, hardest place to get to, and you'll see deer. They get pushed around a lot because there are a lot of people there. Go the extra mile, most people don't!


----------



## Byg

Thats what I was thinking,just need to figure out where to go in, kinda thick in alot of places. I was wondering about where the power line goes through there off wolf creek /heeter rd.


----------



## Buckeyes1G

I have lived around Sycamore State park my entire life, I have been fortunate enough to have hunted properties that bunt up to the park throughout the years with success. There are a ton of deer in there and some very nice bucks. You guys are dead on when you say they get pushed around and pressured alot. I would advise you to park off of Airhill about 1/2 mile from Diamond Mill or make a right off of Airhill onto Diamond Mill and park in the pull off on the right hand side of the road just up from the rangers office. I have a good buddy who hunted in that area maybe 5 times last year and he was after a nice 10 that he saw more than once but couldn't get a shot, he did however pass on does every time he hunted. The idea about the power line is a good one except everyone who see's that powerline valley off of wolf creek thinks the same thing and you won't be alone. You can get some good maps of the park at the rangers office that may give you some other ideas as well, One other good spot is down the big hill heading south on Diamond Mill on the left hand side of the road, years ago there was a public swimming pool there called greenbriar pool, I have buddies who have taken nice bucks out of that area. Lastly, I would strongly advise you to stay the hell away from that place on opening day of gun season, theres a ton of once a year idiots out there with 3 inch slugs. Good Luck


----------



## Byg

Thanks for the advice buckeyes1g... Good luck this season


----------



## Buckeyes1G

you to dude, i can't wait for the summer weather to leave for good. i'm debating internally about saturday....i think i may pass due to the hot temps, if i did stick one it would be a pain in the but to start the process and all the ice and flies that would be involved.


----------



## Byg

I know the feeling, I am hesitant my self due to the temps. Oh yea, is there parking on air hill road?


----------



## Buckeyes1G

you can park off the road, on the side of the road on airhill, if it's a saturday you will see other cars im sure besides your own. There was once a rangers house/office right there about 1/2 or 1/4 mile from Diamond Mill, I think the driveway may still be visible and people park in there, check it out in the day time before you go trying to see it at 5am so your not all screwed up. One other spot i didn't mention is at Wolf Creek and Hechathorn Roads, there is a white German Baptisit Church there you can park at and walk right into the woods/park for easy parking and access, i've seen huge bucks right there in the road many times over the years.


----------



## Jharrah1

I know this post is old but has anyone tried to hunt turkey here?


----------

